# Bulk target Ammo - 9mm



## rampox (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I JUST got a Taurus PT111 almost brand new.

After I cleaned the gun, I took it to the range and ran 100 rounds of this "Independence" 115gr FMJ round nose ammo (the only thing available not in HP form at the range) and shot accurately and flawlessly.

I want to run it through the test of other types of ammo, like WWB as I've been seeing, but even though as I really like to support my local shops and ranges, there is a shortage of 9mm ammo variety.

So, my questions are this:

1) What type of "target" ammo do I need to purchase?

2) What types of "Self-defense" rounds do I need to try and consider?

3) What sites would you suggest I buy this bulk ammo?

Personally, I like the feel of how 115gr. cycles through the gun and when it fires. Guess that's just me.


----------



## scwareagle (Jan 11, 2010)

Rampox you might want to check with Georgia Arms (on internet with that name).They sell a lot of bulk ammo in different grains.....maybe this will help


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

As far "where" to buy try this site:

http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=9mm+Luger

Results are sortable in quite a few ways.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Whatever you can find. Don't shoot +p+ on a regular basis.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

All of the ammo i've tried from Walmart has been reliable in my G19 (WWB and Federal), I did get some stuff from my LGS, i think it was called Brown Bear, it fed and shot reliably, but the casings were lacquered and my hands turned green from loading my gun. not a huge deal, i just wasnt a huge fan of it. 

You might also want to try Cheaper Than Dirt, I've never ordered ammo from there, but everything I've used it for has been good (holsters, cases, ect.) 

Hope this helps and enjoy your new taurus!


----------



## uspastime (Jan 28, 2010)

*Ammo source..*

Most of you that live around the country are quite lucky in regards to ammo access. Starting Feb 1st of 2011 (one MORE year) my state of California will now ban all sales of handgun ammo over the internet.
I'm buying all I can while I can from a great source: luckygunner.com

They seem to have plenty of plinking ammo as well as more 'specific, goal oriented' ammunition.

Check 'em out.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

rampox said:


> Hey guys, I JUST got a Taurus PT111 almost brand new.
> 
> After I cleaned the gun, I took it to the range and ran 100 rounds of this "Independence" 115gr FMJ round nose ammo (the only thing available not in HP form at the range) and shot accurately and flawlessly.
> 
> ...


For the range I say go with winchester white box or remington umc ammo. The Winchester white box comes in boxes of 100 rounds which typically run around $20 from somewhere like walmart and the remington umc come in 250 round bulk packs and run right about $50. These are the 2 rounds I buy for my wife and I to go to the range every weekend.

For personal defense in a 9mm Luger I stick to the Hornaday Critical defense. Its very consistent a reliable round that has exceptional penetration/expansion for personal defense. You should see what it does to a watermelon, lol


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

Ammunition to Go has Fiocchi 9mm @ $219/1000 on sale right now. Thats about as low as anywhere. Unless your WW has tons of Federal at $9 a box.....my 6 area WW's do not....


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I was recently refered to AimSurplus.com. They didn't have much to chose from but they had Wolf 9mm 50 rd boxes for $10 I think. Shipping was also much less than Cheaper than Dirt too I think.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just checked Walmart in San Antonio earlier on my way back to Austin and they have 
*50rds - 9mm Federal 115gr FMJ for $9.47 each box.*

They also have;
*50rds - .40 cal Federal 180gr FMJ for $13.97 and
100rds - .40 cal Winchester FMJ for $27.97*

Not sure if these are a good prices but I was tempted to buy a few boxes for practice shooting but I am not sure if I am getting a 9mm or 40 cal yet. Seems like better prices than what I've seen online so far.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

www.aimsurplus.com seems to have good prices and availability.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have an Academy near you they have very reasonable prices on 9mm right now. In fact they ran an add for something like $7 or $8 per 50 a week ago. My neighbor stocked up.:smt023


----------

